# Arena Blanca!!!



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of each frog and a link to my other pics to get the ball rolling. Hopefully others post theirs to show off the variability of this frog.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/84347-whats-your-box-pic-heavy-6.html 
Thanks for looking!

Jared


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Vents but these AB's are just plain stunning! Some of them almost look like large retics.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a couple of not very good pics of two of mine...




























..the third one is still a bit camera shy.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I will add pictures of mine once I get them in Octobers shipment.... Stunning frogs from the pictures I have seen so far.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow, their like little jewels. the red is so intense!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I hear they are laying for people already. I know at least one friend got 7 eggs on day 2!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Must be nice. Mine are as shy as can be right now. No calling yet either.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

These frogs are amazing, and such crazy variation. Some look like varadero's, some like retics, and some like iquitos. I have never seen them before. Can you guys give me any info?
Thanks, mike


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Definitely beautiful little frogs!


----------



## JasonPannell (Mar 16, 2008)

Here are mine. they are pretty bold for me. male calling non stop, female in hot pursuit. 8 good eggs so far.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I can usually see 3/4 of them and one name calls constantly. I found five eggs tonight.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Man I can not wait to get mine...amazing!

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Not much activity out of mine. I see the female all the time. The male hides constantly and havent heard a peep out of him. Hopefully he is a male. haha


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Haven't seen any eggs yet, but I've got at least one calling...


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Are these a very vocal call? or quiet like other vents? gorgeous frogs!!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

More audible than my Iquitos but quieter than variabilis. Can hear fairly well though.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

all these Arena Blanca's look fantastic! I'm happy to see some members are getting eggs already.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Would these be stress layings? I mean people have only had them for what 4-5 days max not long enough for them to truely pair up and start breeding right off the bat.....


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Are these a very vocal call? or quiet like other vents? gorgeous frogs!!


Similar call, but only about half as loud my vanzos, which are the only others I've had call so far...


----------



## JasonPannell (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine are louder than blackwaters. Male calls in the open. Neither hide with me looking in.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Azurel said:


> Would these be stress layings? I mean people have only had them for what 4-5 days max not long enough for them to truely pair up and start breeding right off the bat.....


Vents pair up? My male calls constantly. I would imagine it is not. Guess will have to see if additional clutches come. But if multiple people got eggs already....which means at least two frogs must have been stressed with each person,and specifically a male and female, just seems like a lot to blame on stress.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

mydumname said:


> ... just seems like a lot to blame on stress.


I agree, sounds to me like everyone was sent some healthy adult frogs that were sexed out correctly.


----------



## Rendos (Aug 5, 2012)

Those are beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would not blame it on stress, if these frogs are raised separately introduction to the opposite sex would many times illicet breeding behaviour...also moving from a smaller to a larger enclosure.
Great new morph.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> I would not blame it on stress, if these frogs are raised separately introduction to the opposite sex would many times illicet breeding behaviour...also moving from a smaller to a larger enclosure.
> Great new morph.


Thanks Mark for the answer.....That is what I was wondering about I assume that with these being the first release that the first few shipments would be the older/mature frogs and if it was stress or the fact that they are in fact mature frogs and ready to go or if it was a stress response.... Either way it is pretty cool toget action from a great new morph... I was just wondering what people thought about it.....

Your answer sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Two more Arena Blanca


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The complete red back seems to be a regular trait for these. I have 2 like that and two like the other pattern. Will be interesting to see how the offspring turn out.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> Here is a pic of each frog and a link to my other pics to get the ball rolling. Hopefully others post theirs to show off the variability of this frog.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/84347-whats-your-box-pic-heavy-6.html
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Jared


Beautiful frogs. The one on the right looks exactly like my Iquitos.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

These are the first vents/amazonicus I have is their call more like the buzz of variabilis, pums or imitator? While in the frog room I heard some calling that was new but couldn't tell if it was coming from them or some new pums. My variabilis buzz much like pums but way quiter to the point of being hsrd to hear, if it was the Arena Blanca they are quite loud.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Its going to be like your variabilis.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

jruffing46 said:


> Its going to be like your variabilis.


Thanks jruff.....I finally got to a computer and searched dendrobates.org....I think I have a calling male Arena Blanca.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Azurel said:


> These are the first vents/amazonicus I have is their call more like the buzz of variabilis, pums or imitator? While in the frog room I heard some calling that was new but couldn't tell if it was coming from them or some new pums. My variabilis buzz much like pums but way quiter to the point of being hsrd to hear, if it was the Arena Blanca they are quite loud.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Variabilis sound nothing like pumilio. They do buzz....but pumilio are nothing like a buzz.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

That is how I would descibe the calls of the pums I have.... What would you call it?

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll post pictures of mine in a bit. I'm extremely happy with how they look. I only have one that has a solid red back, but the other 2 are still awesome looking. Bright orange with a few black spots.

Only day 3 since I've had them and already got eggs  Seems like these are going to be the beginners reticulata.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Not sure what I'd call.it...maybe cricket like, I don't know.....but I never heard a pumilio that sounded remotely close to a vent/ variabilis. Search YouTube for videos.

Pumilio
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...34GgBA&usg=AFQjCNHsfeT0sicZL5u2mg1FkZVU-84ECA

Vent
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...54CICA&usg=AFQjCNFKuMBdy_H5cxdtT4TVbiFW0XQwQw

Not my videos. But anyway....congrats on the eggs. Mine came quick too. Had a couple clutches in the middle go bad on me but got good ones again. Chose to leave them in tank longer this time.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea buzz wasn't the best description....for their call...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

What size clutches are we seeing out if these guys? My iquitos use to lay up to 6-7 at a time.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just got 7-10 from mine


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Azurel said:


> That is how I would descibe the calls of the pums I have.... What would you call it?
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


more like a rasping


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinctoc said:


> more like a rasping


Yea I could go with that......

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

I could only get pictures of this one, but I'm working on more.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

These frogs are so bright! nice pics adam.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

First one to pop front legs.

Sorry my pics don't look like Adam's above, haha


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats Greg.....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

mydumname said:


> First one to pop front legs.
> 
> Sorry my pics don't look like Adam's above, haha


Nice job! I wonder how much that one is going to color up, or if it'll stay looking more like an Iquitos?

I have 8 tads in the water right now, and they have been transporting a few others that they hid from me apparently


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think everyone that got these has tads but me. Unfertile eggs is the only thing I have to show for and that was just once. 

Adam,
Ive seen Greg's set up, can I see yours please?i


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

thedude said:


> Nice job! I wonder how much that one is going to color up, or if it'll stay looking more like an Iquitos?
> 
> I have 8 tads in the water right now, and they have been transporting a few others that they hid from me apparently


It is actually more red then it appears in the photo. I took it with my phone real quick on lunch break. I did buy a camera recently but am yet to try it out. I am no photographer. 

The most recent clutch I pulled from a brom, actually had a large tad behind it in the same leaf. Fortunately they still lay even after transporting so no worries if you missed some.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

mydumname said:


> It is actually more red then it appears in the photo. I took it with my phone real quick on lunch break. I did buy a camera recently but am yet to try it out. I am no photographer.


I mistyped actually, I should've said I wonder if it's pattern will fill in. Not all of them have the solid/partially solid backs, some look like other amazonica in the hobby.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> I think everyone that got these has tads but me. Unfertile eggs is the only thing I have to show for and that was just once.
> 
> Adam,
> Ive seen Greg's set up, can I see yours please?i


My set up isn't really any different from any of my other tanks, broms in the back, low growing plants in the middle, tons of leaf litter in the front, and some logs adding levels to the tank.










Lots of respect for the person that can spot the 2 frogs visible in the picture 

How do you have your film cans set up?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

thedude said:


> I mistyped actually, I should've said I wonder if it's pattern will fill in. Not all of them have the solid/partially solid backs, some look like other amazonica in the hobby.


I'm gonna guess it will end up something like the photo you posted above. They are so variable though so who knows.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Almost dead center in the back below the bottom tip of the brom leaf....and on the right side of the upper left brom??


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

mydumname said:


> Almost dead center in the back below the bottom tip of the brom leaf....and on the right side of the upper left brom??


Nice! I expected that to be much more difficult, haha.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Just found 2 tadpoles and 4 clutches of eggs in one brom and what looks like 2 in another....They were all on the edge of the water or in the water still developing....Is that typical for amazonicus/vents? Is others that are laying doing that? Reminds me of my variabilis.

I think I might have a 1.3 instead of a 2.2.
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Azurel said:


> Just found 2 tadpoles and 4 clutches of eggs in one brom and what looks like 2 in another....They were all on the edge of the water or in the water still developing....Is that typical for amazonicus/vents? Is others that are laying doing that? Reminds me of my variabilis.


Yes that's typical. With all the amazonica I've worked with (Blackwater, Arena Blanca, Iquitos) they lay in film cans at a 45 degree angle half filled with water. variabilis are the same way and are the sister species to amazonica.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What's strange is my Arena's are only laying in broms and my variabilis are laying in horizontal film cans. I expected 45 degrees with water as well. The broms have water though.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

NVM ... DAMN YOU GREG!

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright my serious flaw is the lack of bromeliads. I plan on getting some this weekend to add in. Im going to make sure that my film cans are to their liking as well.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

thedude said:


> My set up isn't really any different from any of my other tanks, broms in the back, low growing plants in the middle, tons of leaf litter in the front, and some logs adding levels to the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found them. What are the dimensions of that enclosure?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

thedude said:


> Yes that's typical. With all the amazonica I've worked with (Blackwater, Arena Blanca, Iquitos) they lay in film cans at a 45 degree angle half filled with water. variabilis are the same way and are the sister species to amazonica.


That is what I figured I have not had any of my variabilis (highland or Southern) lay in canisters but their tanks have broms in them as well.... 

Thanks Adam.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Azurel said:


> That is what I figured I have not had any of my variabilis (highland or Southern) lay in canisters but their tanks have broms in them as well....
> 
> Thanks Adam.


Just a heads up, Southern variabilis tadpoles need a lot more water than the average brom has. I don't have any broms in my tank anymore because the tadpoles just didn't make it. 



Tinctoc said:


> What are the dimensions of that enclosure?


It's a typical 18 gallon, I'm not sure of the dimensions off hand. Same length and depth as a 10 gallon, and the height of a 20 gallon.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Where did these come from I like them


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Understory enterprises. But you can get them from me in about February


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

LoL thanks Greg


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Last night I adjusted all of my film cans in my Arena tank and my Southern Variabilis tank. No action out of my Arena but I had three Southerns dog piled in one film can. Hopefully there is something left behind after their party.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

jruffing46 said:


> Last night I adjusted all of my film cans in my Arena tank and my Southern Variabilis tank. No action out of my Arena but I had three Southerns dog piled in one film can. Hopefully there is something left behind after their party.


Assuming its a 1.2 ... thats a party id love to be at


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry to revive this old thread mydumname, but do you have any of these still available? They are beautiful!!!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Pm is better for this type of communication. I have some froglets that just morphed and some more on the way. Pm to discuss further. Also let me know your location.


----------

